# New Race?



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you think there's room for a new race in the game? I think GW should look into developing another army.

Tau and Necrons have been a fantastic success since they came on the scene.

Anyone got any good ideas as to what this race could be?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not a new race as such, but I'd like to see Genestealer Cults.

An Adepticus Mechanicus codex would also be most cool.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would like to see a alien hunter codex


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I would like to see a alien hunter codex


I heard talk of this a while back. With the Tyranids, Tau and Eldar redone it's going to happen. It's just a case of when.

Obviously there's the Dark Angels to get out of the way, and perhaps Blood Angels, Space Wolves and Orks - but these guys are glaringly missing from the 40k range.

Oh and I don't particularly like the name Alien Hunters, but that's what GW will go with. Xeno Hunters sounds cooler imo.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> Lord Sinkoran said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a alien hunter codex
> ...


I herd the same a while ago but it was a long while ago I herd.

And yes Xeno Hunters does sound better


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hopefully a fully new race (and as original as say the kroot or vespids) not just a human "branch-race." 

I'm sure it would be introduced like....

IG Regiment whatever whatever encountered whatever whatever on whatever whatever when they were doing a routine whatever.

Maybe something born kind of Slaanesh-like? Not daemonic neeccesarily, but slaanesh was maifested from eldar pleasure.

How bout some crazy psy-race? Nah, too difficult.

Idk, id have to think and draw and make fluff for news races before i can say anything sensible.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I had heard they were just going to revamp all the ordos inquisition at once and chuck them into one book (Ordos Xenos included)

You;d probably see Genestealer cults as an adversary force for Ordos Xenos.

As for a new race entirely, my vote is for Hrud!
I wants mah Space Skaven!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, thats the thing.

Hrud would be cool, i agree, but they aren't "new".

But they would be a new playable army.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Necrons aren;t new either. Didn;t stp people from wetting themselves with glee when they came out ;-)


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Have to agree that Codex Inquisition is far more likely- there's already a lot of duplication between the 2 (3):

Inquisitor Lord
Inquisitor

Officio Assasins
Death Cult Assassins

Inducted IG
Allied SM

Inquisitorial ST

Orbital Strike

The other stuff only requires 'may only be taken is X is included in army' and/or 'may not be taken if X included in army' much like now.
And also, 'wargear item X may only be taken by Ordo Y'.

As for new race- there is one- Tau. They are still 'new' to me in that the other races have existed since the start of 3rd Ed, and with most even older.
Reinvigorating an old Codex, like Orks- will garner far more interest from me than just doing something 'new' for the 'shiny new bauble' effect.

There's also only so many styles of play (static shooty, mobile shooty, fast combatty, horder combatty, etc) before a new race is just a copy of another- in which case the superior will win and the weaker list will be ignored.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Plus if you want to go into the whole 'it's not new if WFB did it first' then you can rule out everyone but Tau and Tyranids ;-)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i would like to see a race of big models, im thinking the whole race is Nid warrior sized. Very tough with decent technology. Kinda Ogre/squat crossbreeds but look totally different, purple or blue skinned with funky hair spine things.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Darkeldar would be one that would be practically a new race id they did them right. ATM the army is ridiculous, the stuff thats good is too good and the stuff thats not is crap. They could do with a total re-think AND the models are horrendous and could be SO much nicer.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe a new human army, new tech and vehicles?

Isolated since the age of strife?


----------



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

Seriously I don't think we need another new race kicking about, at least not until they caught all the old race's codexes up to the current rules set.

I mean seriously how long does it take? Especially with the slimline codex you get these days.

Another race would just stop production on the new codexes again and then with another revamp to the rules it would slow things down even more.

/rant.

Otherwise I've always like the idea of space skaven  I guess they would kind of be Imperial Guard numbers + orky madness technology.

/meh


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

By the time they catch all of the codexes up to the current rules set, it'll be time for some new rules...

sigh...

but I do like the xenos hunters idea.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the idea of an Adeptus Mechanicus codex.

Did they already do one for the Imperial workers or something like that?

Like Adeptus Arbites and such?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

god no. we dont need anything new. GW have a bad enough time keeping with the update schedule for the existing line. Dark Eldar were a mistake, dont bring Skaven in.

The Ad mech list from FW will be awesome, and OX should be cool too. Expand, dont invent i say.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

torealis said:


> god no. we dont need anything new. GW have a bad enough time keeping with the update schedule for the existing line. Dark Eldar were a mistake, dont bring Skaven in.


Dark Eldar were surely not a mistake! I resent that! :x 

Even though their line is dwindling.. :evil:


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

torealis said:


> Dark Eldar were a mistake, dont bring Skaven in.


The depravity and excess that lead to the downfall of the Eldar empire and birth of Slaanesh were plenty reasoning for including Dark Eldar.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dark Eldar are an important part of the 40k mythos. They're far more militaristic than their craftworld cousins. I say that more because their raids are far more frequent, despite nowhere near as destructive. There aren't really any meaningful civillian positions within Dark Eldar society, either-- everything is devoted to their excesses, which tends to mean everyone fights. 

On Skaven. I think we need to see a Codex: Hrud. Hrud may not look much like rats and have very little in common with how the Skaven act in the Fantasy mythos, but they do occupy a similar role in the 40k mythos in that they are unpleasant infestations and squatters, and can pose a significant threat when there are enough of them. The Hrud are as old a race as the Eldar and Orks, and have a technological base somewhere between the two. They're innovative, lukewarm towards other races and their affairs, and are largely content to keep to themselves. However, that lukewarm attitude also tends to mean they don't really care if they do things that put them in the bad graces of another race, hence the tendency to view Hrud populations as an infestation. The fact that they smell bad and aren't known for being particularly neat probably doesn't help, either.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

I've looked up the Hrud on wikipedia as I'd never heard of them. Personally I don't think they could function as a real army having seen their background and would possibly suit something like Necromunda a bit more. I did notice quite a few other races that exist in the 40k universe that I hadn't seen before however. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000_species#Minor_Species.2C_Races.2C_and_Groups

Nothing too interesting there for a new race but I guess they could suddenly begin developing technology at an alarming rate :wink: 

A big super-elite race like Jigplums suggested seems like the only possibility for a new army to me. I'm thinking multi-wound, toughness 5 as standard. AV shouldn't be better than 4+ to keep things fair and the to keep the points down. 

I think such a race should be mammals, or at least furry as it always tens to look good when painted nicely. 

The big wolf fellas from confrontation would be good for a race like this.

Tauren from world of warcraft could also be good.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Big up the spacewolfen


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd like to see a sort of "Dogs of War" style codex that has army lists for the more minor alien races that have fighting forces but aren't wholesale galactic threats like the Kroot. Make it supplimentary like the old Space Marine codecies. I know GW is moving away from that, but if you had a Kroot army list that referenced Codex: Tau Empire, for example, it'd work really well. Then they could have a Hrud army list, etc.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking at the number of Alien races that get on with the Tau, you could make one hell of a 'Dogs of War' army list actually.

The trouble is, although it may look original, I'd think it might end up like a chaos army, pretty much able to take any role on the battlefield. I guess you could just use the chaos codex to represent different alien races. An Obliterator could easily be a big ogryn type Alien with plenty of guns with the same rules and daemons could be wiry aliens with a tough skin. Might be a good idea for an army with plenty of charater...


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Or, you could make a 'Dogs of War' list to be very much like any other codex, just with more variation in what things are called.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

They sort of already brought the Squats back to an extent. The Demiurg(sp?) are supposed to be squad-kin or just a new name for Squats themselves. I wouldn't doubt if a 'Covenant-style' group of demi-humans was released in a codex. Shame Chapter Approved lost its mojo, as it would be a way to test the rules and ideas publicly.

Khaine


----------



## Badkarma (Dec 27, 2006)

I would like to see STUNTIES in, they have them in epic..Bring on the Dwarves


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Then go play Fantasy.

Chapter Approved stopped making huge chunks of rules when they realised that not everybody reads and memorises every single White Dwarf.


----------



## nightblooming (Jul 10, 2012)

Right now I have a Dwarven Priest...and I just saw that Draenni in 8/8 Transendance...holy shit I want a Dren Priest!!!
Playing Kabam's two new browser games Dragons of Atlantis, and vampire-themed thirst of night. It is great, do not miss it today.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

No, Games Workshop needs to finish current outstanding codecies before adding new races.. Sisters of Battle, Black Templar, Dark Angels and Eldar all baddly need to be updated.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Arcane said:


> No, Games Workshop needs to finish current outstanding codecies before adding new races.. Sisters of Battle, Black Templar, Dark Angels and Eldar all baddly need to be updated.


FACT! That and although I do think that hrud would be nice how can GW justify what when half of 40K players are rushing to buy necron crap? I think they would be a nice addition after all of the codexes are updated for 6th ed.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm thinking: the book Xenology is having Hrud, Thyrrus and Q'orl, so these are existing now as ideas, why not armies? If GW are not making new rules every time is finished releasing codex for now-rules, is having times for new races, but as they is always wanting to sell new books for playing, never will they have times for new things. The bestest thing with Rogue Trader was no limit to what can be made and played, and this was the fun of it.....


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Arcane said:


> No, Games Workshop needs to finish current outstanding codecies before adding new races.. Sisters of Battle, Black Templar, Dark Angels and Eldar all baddly need to be updated.


 
/endthread


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Corporal Punishment 69 said:


> I'm thinking: the book Xenology is having Hrud, Thyrrus and Q'orl, so these are existing now as ideas, why not armies? If GW are not making new rules every time is finished releasing codex for now-rules, is having times for new races, but as they is always wanting to sell new books for playing, never will they have times for new things. The bestest thing with Rogue Trader was no limit to what can be made and played, and this was the fun of it.....


Honestly with GW all but flat out saying "we are story tellers, not an arena" I can see new races coming into the frey now more then ever. I honestly think that in the next decade GW will have to make more and more money on intellectual property (selling books and rules sets) then from the models.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I think like a mercinaries sort of thing that are a combination of different races - intelligent ones like eldar humans tau that sort of style. which aren't really allied to anyone but work for the highest bidder. But yeah they need to get all the current codecies up to date first.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, fishmen finally made it into the fluff ...

So bring on Codex:fishmen.
It even has its own themesong.


"It’s beginning to look a lot like fish-men
Everywhere I go;
From the minute I got to town
And started to look around
I thought these ill-bred people’s gillslits showed.
I’m beginning to hear a lot of fish-men
Right outside my door,
As I try to escape in fright
To the moonlit Innsmouth night
I can hear some more."

- to the tune of "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas", from the parody musical


----------



## akahdrin (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't like to see an existence known thing get a new codex such as the xeno hunters, squats, or anything of the like.

I want to know what the hell is scaring the tyranids away from their home...I want to have their codex!


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

The main issue would be integrating it into the fluff, so it will most likely be an Imperium sub-group or something like Genestealer cult. I'd love to see a cross between Orks and 'Nids.


----------

